# Dog was stolen from owner's car!!!



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

A Maltese mix was stolen right out of a lady's car!! Personally I wouldn't have left my baby in the car in the first place, but just a warning to you fluff moms to please always be careful, especially when you least expect it. Cause unfortunately crimes escalate in the holiday season.  
http://www.insidebayarea.com/bay-area-living/ci_13917800
How scary!! So kiss your babies every day!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

That's so sad  Her windows must have been rolled down pretty far to have been able to reach in and pull the dog through.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Dec 4 2009, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858117


> That's so sad  Her windows must have been rolled down pretty far to have been able to reach in and pull the dog through.[/B]


That would've been a smart move on her behalf.... :wacko1:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so sorry and sad for Belle


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

A law has just beeen bought in here that no dogs are to be left unsupervised in cars. I never leave mine in the warmer months, but in Winter I have done but not too long at all.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh! that is awful. I take Lola down to the shops with my for a look out, some of the stores she can't go in, so I leave her in the car for those. The temp. is fine right now, and so is she but I don't like the thought of her getting stolen :shocked:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How sad! I feel so bad for her and her pup. 
I never leave my girls alone in the car for fear of this very thing. I hope she finds her dog.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

How awful! Our babies are among the cutest in the canine kingdom, though, so I am not surprised...just saddened.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That is sad.

I'm too afraid to leave Nikki alone in my car. I think I would have a meltdown if someone stole her. 

My husband has a work van with very dark tinted windows. No one can see inside, and we always park the van where we can see it if we have to leave Nikki in it, which happens very rarely.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is so sad -- BUT, it is something that could have been easily prevented...so I only feel bad for the poor dog, not for the irresponsible owner.  I don't think it is ever appropriate to leave a dog in a car unattended (in any temperature) for any length of time. I guess my feelings are if you can't bring your dog inside somewhere, then you just have to go another time. I have had to change my plans many times due to the fact that I had London or Preston in the car with me -- it's just part of being a dog owner. I choose to leave my babies at home when I know I need to go somewhere they aren't allowed...it's safer for everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:shocked: I never left my son in the car alone even for a minute when he was little for fear of something like that so I feel the same way about Tyler. If I need to take him with me I take him into stores in his bag and no one's the wiser. I did however hear about a year ago of people in big cities coming up and admiring the pup, bending down and cutting the leash and running off with small purebreed dogs. Now that really scares me. How can people stoop that low (literally and figuratively) and how do you avoid it?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Seriously, this is like worse than leaving your purse on the front seat of the car with windows open.... These little exspensive are at least $1000 each... I really feel bad for the poor dog...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I feel really bad for the lady ... The article said she had taken the dog inside but it was hard to keep holding her ... The staff said she had been there for 4 hours... (The woman is in her mid 60s) so she put the dog in the car and the dog was taken soon after. It's too bad she didn't have a carrier or stroller... that would have solved the problem... Very tragic.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 4 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858281


> Oh, I feel really bad for the lady ... The article said she had taken the dog inside but it was hard to keep holding her ... The staff said she had been there for 4 hours... (The woman is in her mid 60s) so she put the dog in the car and the dog was taken soon after. *It's too bad she didn't have a carrier or stroller... that would have solved the problem... *Very tragic.[/B]


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't leave my dogs in the car alone either. Anytime they ever have been left in a car, I made sure I was watching the car while I was inside but that has been a very rare occurance. It's too dangerous to leave them alone in a car. The only thing that is hard for me is when we travel and I have to go to the bathroom! I can't take the dogs in a convenient store so I have to run in and out as quickly as possible..usually this only takes me about 2 minutes but that even worries me.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

It is maddening to me! :smpullhair: I do feel bad, but if she couldn't hold her doggie anymore, putting Belle down beside her seems it would have been better . Not alone in her SUV. 

I have said this before and will say it again, this is MY opinion. Owners of Toy breeds and other small doggies, need to try to think of them as two year olds, HUMAN two year olds. And treat them thusly. OH yes and keeping in mind, I DO know now not all humans treat their skin two year old as they should. I still feel if we love our dogs we should be their VERY best advocate and do all we can for their best welfare. Leaving them alone anywhere outside is a no no, to me.

Admittedly, this is not always how I felt, this only came about after a woman tried to take Mr Wookie from me, when he was in his stroller. She was drunk but who says if she was sober she would not have done the same thing? I learned a BIG lesson from her.

When I was up in Alexandria down on King Street, this is one of the things my sister and I saw... notice the window is open enough to get a hand into unlock the door. Honestly, we had time to kill and we stood a bit away from this car for 40 MINUTES, until the person returned. I just could not walk away and leave those dogs alone.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This scares me to death! I take Ava with me a lot of times.....but have only left her in the car once or twice and this was while we were at a dog show....or....leaving the show. Once we met a breeder for lunch...she had left her dogs in her car...so we felt dumb not to leave our dogs in our car. We made sure we got a table near a window to watch the car. And have since bought crate fans in case it's warm out. They were fine, but we were wrecks!!!!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Dec 4 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858344


> Admittedly, this is not always how I felt, this only came about after a woman tried to take Mr Wookie from me, when he was in his stroller. She was drunk but who says if she was sober she would not have done the same thing? I learned a BIG lesson from her.[/B]


Somebody tried to take little Wookie away from you!?! :shocked: This is one of the reasons why I keep Gigi's stroller zipped, she just pokes her head out on the side. (And she still gets so much attention!  )


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

OMG, the poor thing must be terrified! We never leave ours unattended. It gets either super hot or super cold here and we heard too many horror stories about dogs left in cars.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope the lady gets him back - I bet the fluff will appear on Craigs List with a substantial "rehoming fee". Some of you may recall I lived on the road in a big rig for three and half years. From the second week of November to the beginning of March we never left Star alone in the truck. I always kept him clean and looking cute. Someone with a black heart would think he would make a great early Xmas present, or fabulous Valentine's Day gift. Being a Malt he would have gone with ANYONE that talked nice to him. Just yesterday at on of the WalMarts here, I saw a fluff in a car parked in a handicapped space - the windows were down about 2 inches, not enough to reach in but enough to grab the window to break it if someone were persistant to get to him.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 5 2009, 01:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858428


> I hope the lady gets him back - I bet the fluff will appear on Craigs List with a substantial "rehoming fee". Some of you may recall I lived on the road in a big rig for three and half years. From the second week of November to the beginning of March we never left Star alone in the truck. I always kept him clean and looking cute. Someone with a back heart would think he would make a great early Xmas present, or fabulous Valentine's Day gift. Being a Malt he would have gone with ANYONE that talked nice to him. Just yesterday at on of the WalMarts here, I saw a fluff in a car parked in a handicapped space - the windows were down about 2 inches, not enough to reach in but enough to grab the window to break it if someone were persistant to get to him.[/B]


Speaking of Walmarts, I was just there tonite. We were walking back to our car and we saw an adorable bichon in the car alone, windows weren't rolled down and it was about 30 degrees tonite. We had Gigi in her stroller zipped up, with warm blankets inside and they let us in, every single employee we pasted had to stop and talk to Gigi. _I am very greatful for my stroller and I know Gigi is too. Don't know why everybody doesn't have one? _


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's heartbreaking. So sorry to hear this.  


My friend and I shop together and we take turns staying in the car with our pups. We may wait 30-40 mins at the most per store but it is worth taking them with us, and not worrying about their safety. If we'll be too long we just leave them home. Even so it is sometimes tempting just to leave him for a few minutes, but that's all it takes to lose him.

well, yes if we stop to eat they stay in the car but only if it is a place we can sit at the window and see the car (and get to it quickly that is)

I've also moved my car next to another car who's owner left a golden retriever pup unattended with the window down far enough to reach in. just as I drove to the space next to the car, she returned and I told her what I was doing, ie I planned to stay there and wait until she returned, bec I heard of a dog being stolen recently.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Why did she even take that little one if she knew she was going to be in the store for so long and would get tired holding her? 4 hours is a long time...  

I'm happy she is microchipped (hopefully, lots of vets and groomers will be aware of the story and scan)... hopefully, she is also spayed so they don't try to use her for bybing. I hope she called the microchip place to report this little one stolen...

Can't imagine how awful that would feel. I think you'd always be plagued with worry that they were treating your little one right... prayers that they find her safe and sound. 

Side note, but what you you guys think of dying the hair? I've seen dogs around here with their ears dyed pink...I saw a pomeranian at the vets died entirely red. The woman said it was professionally done, but I think it's just kind of weird. But then we got two malts that look so similar I've toyed with dying their initials on their backs to tell them apart lol j/k


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I strongly believe in these words: "There but for the grace of God go I." 

I feel very bad for the lady and the fluffnugget even though there were things she could have done to prevent it. We all make the best decisions we can in the moment.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Dec 5 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858538


> I strongly believe in these words: "There but for the grace of God go I."
> 
> I feel very bad for the lady and the fluffnugget even though there were things she could have done to prevent it. We all make the best decisions we can in the moment.[/B]


Yes, that is true.... it's that 20/20 hindsight only that makes me wonder these things. She probably had no idea she would end up in that store for so long.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

> Why did she even take that little one if she knew she was going to be in the store for so long and would get tired holding her? 4 hours is a long time...
> 
> I'm happy she is microchipped (hopefully, lots of vets and groomers will be aware of the story and scan)... hopefully, she is also spayed so they don't try to use her for bybing. I hope she called the microchip place to report this little one stolen...
> 
> ...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 5 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858555


> This can/should be a separate thread but there is a thread about the very subject. It got a little heated. :smheat: Here's the link for your reviewing pleasure...
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=43885&hl=[/B]


Holy cow you weren't kidding... I'm still reading through that thread in another window  Thanks for the point


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 4 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858381


> QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Dec 4 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858344





> Admittedly, this is not always how I felt, this only came about after a woman tried to take Mr Wookie from me, when he was in his stroller. She was drunk but who says if she was sober she would not have done the same thing? I learned a BIG lesson from her.[/B]


Somebody tried to take little Wookie away from you!?! :shocked: This is one of the reasons why I keep Gigi's stroller zipped, she just pokes her head out on the side. (And she still gets so much attention!  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I posted about it here when it happened. We were at a pet event in Ft Lauderdale. I had Mr Wookie's harness on and a leash attached to the inside of the stroller. I had turned to speak with a couple that was asking me about Mr Wookie and the stroller, and THAT woman just walked up behind me and tried to take Mr Wookie. I really do not feel she would have gotten far, if she had of been able to take him, BUT he was leashed in and all she managed to do was pull the stroller over towards her and make a lot of noise. I had my camera in my hand and I turned and took a photo of her... she was really surprised then! She was so drunk and could hardly walk.

I never ever open Mr Wookie's stroller without him secured in it. The green stroller I use more often has a nice D Ring inside that you can attach a leash to, so your doggie can ride with it open, and without fear they would jump out or fall out. 

I bet Gigi would get attention if she was behind a concret wall, she is so pretty! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Dec 5 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858687


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 4 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858381





> QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Dec 4 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858344





> Admittedly, this is not always how I felt, this only came about after a woman tried to take Mr Wookie from me, when he was in his stroller. She was drunk but who says if she was sober she would not have done the same thing? I learned a BIG lesson from her.[/B]


Somebody tried to take little Wookie away from you!?! :shocked: This is one of the reasons why I keep Gigi's stroller zipped, she just pokes her head out on the side. (And she still gets so much attention!  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I posted about it here when it happened. We were at a pet event in Ft Lauderdale. I had Mr Wookie's harness on and a leash attached to the inside of the stroller. I had turned to speak with a couple that was asking me about Mr Wookie and the stroller, and THAT woman just walked up behind me and tried to take Mr Wookie. I really do not feel she would have gotten far, if she had of been able to take him, BUT he was leashed in and all she managed to do was pull the stroller over towards her and make a lot of noise. I had my camera in my hand and I turned and took a photo of her... she was really surprised then! She was so drunk and could hardly walk.

I never ever open Mr Wookie's stroller without him secured in it. The green stroller I use more often has a nice D Ring inside that you can attach a leash to, so your doggie can ride with it open, and without fear they would jump out or fall out. 

I bet Gigi would get attention if she was behind a concret wall, she is so pretty! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my! :shocked: I hate it when people are drunk in public, one time a drunk man what to pet Gigi while we were walking in a shopping plaza, but Gigi would not get near him(and I didn't encourage her to either! LOL) Just kept smiling and walked away.

Off topic, but where did you get the thing that attacges Wookie to the D ring? you can pm me if you want


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

A little dog (not Maltese) but still...he was stolen but right inside the mall's petstore. Surveilance camera and all, caught on tape! They did catch the guy and dog is safe. Unbelievable these people!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Yay...the pup was turned into the Police Station and returned to the owner!! I'm sure she'll never leave Belle in a car again!
http://www.mercurynews.com/pets-animals/ci...4870?source=rss

Another article on stolen dogs at Christmas time... :angry: 
http://dogblog.dogster.com/2009/12/07/tis-...or-stolen-pets/


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is great news. I love happy endings!! :smheat:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm soooooooooo happy to see the little pooch is safe and returned to the owner!!!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

What a relief. Thank you so much for this update. Wonderful!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great news!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Whoa-----happy endings like this are few and far between. We'll take 'em when we can get 'em!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Dec 9 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860129


> Yay...the pup was turned into the Police Station and returned to the owner!! I'm sure she'll never leave Belle in a car again!
> http://www.mercurynews.com/pets-animals/ci...4870?source=rss
> 
> Another article on stolen dogs at Christmas time... :angry:
> http://dogblog.dogster.com/2009/12/07/tis-...or-stolen-pets/[/B]


How lucky!!!! Yeah!!!!! :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How wonderful the dog was returned! :biggrin: This will be a very merry Christmas for that lady, I'm sure!

I'm not really surprised the dog was stolen in the first place, though. That part of town is, uh, not-so-nice.


----------

